# [Gentoo] 2007.0 de sortie !

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

La nouvelle Gentoo est sortie.

Au niveau des nouveautés ; GNOME 2.16.2, KDE 3.5.5, Xfce 4.4, Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.3, OpenOffice.org 2.1.0, et un kernel 2.6.19. (c'est quand même pas trop à jour, comparé à d'autres distros, même si on comble facilement ce problème).

Les installateurs graphiques des Live (CD + DVD) ont été mis à jour (pas une mauvaise chose).

L'annonce officielle.

La page de téléchargements.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> (c'est quand même pas trop à jour, comparé à d'autres distros, même si on comble facilement ce problème).
> 
> 

 

D'autant qu'il en ont mis du temps pour la sortir cette version, ceci dit c'est une bonne nouvelle.

Pour le fait que ce soit pas si à jour que ça c'est imputable au fait que gentoo recherche un bon rapport nouveauté/stabilité. Ça sert à rien de courir à la dernière features si c'est pour avoir un système bancale. Et puis si on souhaite avoir les derniers trucs, comme tu dis ça se comble facilement via un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS configuré autrement. J'imagine aussi que c'est aussi, avec le petit retard, imputable (d'une certaine manière) aux quelques questions existentielles qu'a subit l'équipe de dev il y a peu. Enfin c'est mon avis, des remous au sein d'une équipe ça a toujours des conséquences. J'espère en tout cas que cette nouvelle version va amener gentoo vers des horizons plus serein. Je reste entièrement confiant vis à vis de cette distrib que j'utilise depuis près de 4 ans  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je n'ais jamais compris les versions ...

 Si je prend un cd de 2005 (en admettant que ca boote) et que je met à jour .. 

ca diffère d'une install en 2007.1 ??

----------

## Animatrix

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je n'ais jamais compris les versions ...
> 
>  Si je prend un cd de 2005 (en admettant que ca boote) et que je met à jour .. 
> 
> ca diffère d'une install en 2007.1 ??

 A partir du moment que tu change de profil et que tu mets à jour l'arbre portage, tu as une 2007, même si c'est à la base une 2005.

Pour changer de profil :

```
animatrix@localhost ~ $ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/x86/2006.1

animatrix@localhost ~ $ eselect profile set X
```

Voil@Last edited by Animatrix on Tue May 08, 2007 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Le profile par défaut change oui (donc certains USE flags par défaut, et autres...). Il est vrai que c'est assez peu différent.

[edit] grilled [/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

merci pour cette précision   :Wink: 

----------

## Enixos

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Pour changer de profil : 
> 
> [...]
> 
> animatrix@localhost ~ $ eselect kernel set X
> ...

 

Plutôt, "eselect profile set X", non ? Et kernel pour choisir sa version du kernel dans les diffèrentes sources proposées.

Une sorte de lapsus involotaire, j'imagine.   :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *Enixos wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Pour changer de profil : 
> 
> [...]
> 
> animatrix@localhost ~ $ eselect kernel set X
> ...

 Merci. Oui, erreur involontaire, c'est l'habitude, on change plus souvent de kernel, que de profil (normalement)

----------

## VisualStation

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *Enixos wrote:*    *Animatrix wrote:*   Pour changer de profil : 
> 
> [...]
> 
> animatrix@localhost ~ $ eselect kernel set X
> ...

 

Pas de gros changement dans le profil 2007 sauf le use flag acl  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Donc si j'ai bien tout saisi, je fais un:

```
# eselect profile set 5

# emerge -uDN world
```

et hop, je suis en 2007.0?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Oui, tout à fait  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Juste pour info, eselect profile set default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop ça marche aussi, quand on veut pas aller chercher le numéro qui correspond  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Cool!!! :Laughing: 

Mais, lequel choisir...desktop ou pas desktop???

----------

## titoucha

Choisi pas desktop il y a moins de USE rajouté d'office.

----------

## davidou2a

Cool tout ça je vais passer de ce pas en profil : default-linux/amd64/2007.0

Vu la quantitée de paquets que je dois MAJ je crois que j en ai pour la nuit... notament avec Xorg...

Apparement y a pas trop de changements ça reste donc une version mineure?

----------

## kwenspc

Dans qu'on reste sur portage/emerge, pas de changement majeure non.  :Wink:  (ils le sortent quand en remplacement le portage-ng?)

----------

## d2_racing

Merci aux développeurs  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Merci titoucha...et les devs aussi d'ailleurs effectivement!!! :Laughing: 

Edit: C'est parti!!!

----------

## donald7

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Donc si j'ai bien tout saisi, je fais un:
> 
> ```
> # eselect profile set 5
> 
> ...

 

il faut peut etre intercaler  un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 avant de faire la mise à  jour où alors je n'ai rien compris  à portage   :Confused: 

donald

----------

## bivittatus

C'est clair!!! C'était sous-entendu...je ne me vois pas faire une mise à jour de mon système sans un sync avant!!! :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Wala!!! Je suis passé en 2007.0...aucun changement pratiquement de mon côté, si ce n'est l'ajout du flag "acl" qui m'a fait recompiler quelques packages, rien de bien méchant (le plus gros paquet recompilé est kdelibs et les autres...heu...une broutille...3 minutes en tout!!!).

----------

## nykos

moi il m'a rajouté un flag kerberos j'ai pas trop compris ce que c'est

tu compiles kdelibs en 3 minutes ?? t'en a de la chance !!

----------

## bivittatus

Non non non...j'en aurais de la chance effectivement!!! 1 heure de compilation pour kdelibs...3 minutes, c'est le temps de compilation des autres packages!!! :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

ah ok

moi j'avais aussi qt qui m'a pris un peu de temps, 14 packages en tout

ce que j'adore quand on change de version, c'est découvrir le nouveau bootsplash  :Smile: 

je viens de le mettre en place, il est très réussi !!

----------

## Animatrix

 *nykos wrote:*   

> ah ok
> 
> moi j'avais aussi qt qui m'a pris un peu de temps, 14 packages en tout
> 
> ce que j'adore quand on change de version, c'est découvrir le nouveau bootsplash 
> ...

 TU aurais un screenshot, car chez moi le framebuffer plante  :Sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...? Je n'utilise pas de bootsplash, mais on ne sait jamais...un screen serait effectivement sympa!!! :Wink: 

----------

## jul16ar

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *nykos wrote:*   ah ok
> 
> moi j'avais aussi qt qui m'a pris un peu de temps, 14 packages en tout
> 
> ce que j'adore quand on change de version, c'est découvrir le nouveau bootsplash 
> ...

 

j'ai le même problème. une idée ?

----------

## titoucha

Le bootsplash est sur le liveCD   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

ayé, je suis passé en profil 2007.0 + MAJ... j'ai aussi changé le fbsplash c'est vrai que le nouveau est mimi...

Sinon un truc etrange j'ai pu fait de lspci depuis oh on dira un bon mois, ma carte graphique à toujours été détécté comme une ATI 200M, mais la bizzarement :

 *Quote:*   

> davidou@Libecciu ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci | grep VGA
> 
> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]

 

Donc apparement cette fois çi elle est affichée sous le nom que j'ai dans la doc technique...  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Donc apparement cette fois çi elle est affichée sous le nom que j'ai dans la doc technique... 

 

Tu as de la chance pour moi c'est 

```
06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7280
```

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ayé, je suis passé en profil 2007.0 + MAJ... j'ai aussi changé le fbsplash c'est vrai que le nouveau est mimi...
> 
> Sinon un truc etrange j'ai pu fait de lspci depuis oh on dira un bon mois, ma carte graphique à toujours été détécté comme une ATI 200M, mais la bizzarement :
> 
>  *Quote:*   davidou@Libecciu ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci | grep VGA
> ...

 

```
# update-pciids
```

pour mettre la base de lspci à jour  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

Bonne nouvelle  :Smile:  Je suis en stage en ce moment et j'ai pas le net, mais j'ai une trentaine de Go de libres que je garde, je réinstallerai une gentoo ~amd64 pendant les longues après midi pluvieuses qui s'annoncent...   :Laughing: 

----------

## MacFennec

Bonjour,

Pourquoi y'a t'il le profile server de visible pour les amd64 et non pour les x86 lorsque l'on lance le eselect profile list alors que ce profile est bien present dans le /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/  :Question: 

C'est masqué ?

----------

## VikingB

A propos de ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> dapsaille a écrit:
> 
> Je n'ais jamais compris les versions ...
> 
> Si je prend un cd de 2005 (en admettant que ca boote) et que je met à jour ..
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> A partir du moment que tu change de profil et que tu mets à jour l'arbre portage, tu as une 2007, même si c'est à la base une 2005. 

 

....j'ai quand même un sérieux doute à propos de la mise à jour du noyau .  Un Gourou pourrait m'éclairer ?

----------

## _droop_

Le noyau faut le mettre à jour aussi...

Mais à priori, une gentoo installée il y a 3 ans et une installée fraichement doivent être identiques après une mise à jour (par contre après 3 ans, bonjour l'horreur  :Smile:  ).

En pratique vu que l'on faisait plutot du stage 1 avant et du 3 maintenant, il y aura des différences (surtout des fichiers orphelins).

----------

## nykos

pas besoin de screenshots du bootsplash, les images sont directement en PNG dans /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Le noyau faut le mettre à jour aussi...
> 
> Mais à priori, une gentoo installée il y a 3 ans et une installée fraichement doivent être identiques après une mise à jour (par contre après 3 ans, bonjour l'horreur  ).
> 
> En pratique vu que l'on faisait plutot du stage 1 avant et du 3 maintenant, il y aura des différences (surtout des fichiers orphelins).

 

Y a des outils pour les fichiers orphelins  :Wink: 

Une sortie de Gentoo n'est pas la même chose qu'une sortie de mandriva ou d'ubuntu. Notre distrib se met à jour tout le temps et n'est pas limité par le profil, il sert juste de repère et de réglage par défaut (souvent non pris en compte ou presque du à la personnalisation intensive du make.conf  :Laughing: ) et donc en pratique il n'y aura que très peu de difference... surtout qu'un des éléments principaux de Gentoo c'est le baselayout et ca ne choque personne de l'updater ^^

----------

## bivittatus

 *nykos wrote:*   

> pas besoin de screenshots du bootsplash, les images sont directement en PNG dans /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/  

 

Voui c'est vrai...après un petit

```
emerge splash-themes-livecd
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Moi ca fait quand même un moment que je suis sous profile 2007.0 , 2 ou 3 jours après ca sortie qui était si je ne me trompe pas mi-avril (mon lien make.profile date  du 20 avril...)

----------

